
Datachains: AI driven DAOs for incentivizing taste-based content delivery - Uptrenda
http://roberts.pm/datachain
======
nl
Not to be too cynical, but I find it difficult to imagine that we need
blockchain-paid AI to find porn on the internet.

I understand that is just an example, but it is completely unclear to me why
this is better in any way at all than the existing systems (even for use-cases
outside porn).

The AI bots need to operate on computers somewhere. If they are on your
computer then great, but there is no need for a blockchain (unless it is for
payment for whatever they are buying for you. In which case the payment system
can be abstracted away - you just need some kind of trusted payments, which
may or may not be blockchain based).

If it runs on other's computers then (1) Why?, and (2) then the payment is for
the computing resource rent, not just the content. This kind of makes a little
bit of sense (people pay to run computing agents on eg Amazon or Google
infrastructure now, in some cases because of the large datasets they make
available). In this case the AI is just a distraction though.

Just saying AI+Blockchain doesn't magically make it amazing.

~~~
Uptrenda
These are good questions. The short answer is that the blockchain offers
several benefits over a traditional payment system like allowing the people
mining the content to be guaranteed payment (no matter what) and helping to
preserve privacy in those paying for it. Such benefits would be very hard to
provide if everything was done using a traditional financial system, not to
mention the fees could potentially be quite prohibitive.

With something like a peer-to-peer network you also gain the power to scale up
and locate content over the Internet more quickly than something like a few
data centers might give you (which may not be as distributed as running a
peer-to-peer network of retrieval agents for searching disparate data sets.)
The benefits are more pronounced for running datachains for controversial
content where a distributed, incentivized ledger can help preserve the
intended purpose (and chain of content) far better than entrusted everything
to a centralized organization or list of computers.

Admittedly, there are lot of bizarre projects in the blockchain space at the
moment, so I'll keep thinking about whether this truly makes sense to do in
practice.

------
kbody
Really unfortunate that DAOHub & Slock.it tarnished the name and concept of
DAOs. There is place for some specialised DAOs that will indeed help some use
cases.

I really believe that eventually some proper DAO will prove their value.

------
kensign
complete garbage.

